# Does anyone use Yumove for their dog?



## {97702} (13 February 2017)

I'm wondering about trying it for Islay, who at 13 1/2 is obviously getting slower and stiffening up. She is still amazing for her age - I hope I'm as fit and active when I'm 95! - but some days are better than others and we have days where she literally walks around the dog walk.  I fully appreciate that this is to be expected at her age, and I have adapted our walks in terms of distance/speed/terrain for her, just wondered if this would help her. When you started using it, how long was it before you noticed results?


----------



## JennBags (13 February 2017)

We used to but didn't really notice any difference. What did make a huge difference was Cortaflex.


----------



## cloverpenny (13 February 2017)

I use it for my Collie dog who is 9 years old. I find it works well as long as I keep him on it.


----------



## Moobli (13 February 2017)

It seems to work well for some dogs and not others.  I gave it to two of my older GSDs and I noticed a difference in one but not the other.  I can't quite remember the timescale for noticing improvement though - but it certainly wasn't immediate.  At least you know it won't do any harm, so worth a try.  The oldies are so special.


----------



## cowgirl16 (13 February 2017)

We started our old Dobie on YuMove Dog a few months ago. She was getting very stiff and slow. It has made an incredible difference to her. She's still old and arthritic, but this stuff has really improved her. I'd recommend it. We started her on the double dose for a few weeks as recommended, and saw a big improvement within a month. Give it a try!


----------



## rara007 (13 February 2017)

On my parents it does the job  Something with green lipped muscle should be even better!


----------



## Chiffy (14 February 2017)

I have the fatty rescue Goldie on it. Hard to tell if it's helping because of his weight issues. He is also on Previcox. 
Not very helpful am I !!


----------



## twiggy2 (14 February 2017)

I have used it in the past with success, is Islay on pain meds?


----------



## paisley (14 February 2017)

Used it for the last four years, I rate it very highly. Its really the green lipped mussel that I think helps (there is some very moderate reports to hint that it inhibits COX-2, an inflammatory agent), so you can buy that cheaper from health stores. Or Amazon has Yumove the cheapest, if you buy a big pot.

I find it takes about a month to see any real difference if you have a younger dog, but a nice bonus was a noticeably better coat and digestion- I'm aware its for joints, but really it should in theory tackle any source of inflammation your dog might have. Its worth doing the double dose they recommend to start with. 

I'm also thinking of looking into 'golden paste' or turmeric tablets, as they have also had good results.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 February 2017)

I tried but nothing of mine would eat it-not even the beagle staffy mix who was permanently hungry!


----------



## blackcob (14 February 2017)

paisley said:



			Used it for the last four years, I rate it very highly. Its really the green lipped mussel that I think helps (there is some very moderate reports to hint that it inhibits COX-2, an inflammatory agent)
		
Click to expand...

I had a rep pushing Yumove Advance recently for this reason, now they've got some evidence to back it up.  I haven't noticed any difference in my own dogs having switched from the working dog formulation to the Advance but have heard positive things from clients, including some who have been able to drop conventional anti-inflammatories as a result.


----------



## Britestar (14 February 2017)

I've used it on my dog for last 4 years.  Notice if I run out of it.  Considering changing horses to horse version rather than extraflex ha.


----------



## Nettle123 (14 February 2017)

I give it to our elderly stiff lab. He has been arthritic since he was 8, he is 11 now and is as bright as a button. I was a bit sceptical but I am convinced it has helped him. Before being given it he would settle down on his sofa with a bit of a grunt and groan, not any more. He will always be stiff and wooden legged but he seems fine and is very happy in himself.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 February 2017)

My lot are on green lipped mussel, the human version from Simply Supplements. Add oily fish, tinned is good if you avoid brine and tomato which exacerbates inflammatory arthritis symptoms. Sprats are under £3 a kilo in most supermarkets, handy snack size. The best bio-availability is if you feed the raw fish. 

Avoid cod liver oil, the Vitamin A content is too high and is stored and can damage the liver. Fish body oil or salmon oil is good. I read a study on glucosamine and chondroitin recently, saying neither are of much use, certainly not separately. Placebos were seen to have a similar effect. 

Turmeric paste is an anti-inflammatory, I give it, but it will make the dog smell regardless of adding cinnamon as recommended. 

Did a lot of research into this when Zak was diagnosed with dysplasia.


----------



## {97702} (14 February 2017)

Thanks for all the really helpful feedback - Islay isn't on any medication as there really isn't anything specific to pinpoint (she isn't lame for example), but her vaccination is due this month so I will speak to my vet as well.  

I was thinking of having blood tests on her at the same time as her booster, but quite honestly even if she has got some deterioration in the capability of some of her organs I wouldn't want to do anything about it other than make sure she isn't in pain, she is too old for any interference.

WorkingGSD has hit the nail totally on the head for me - the oldies are so special, but they cause so much heart ache and worry!


----------



## Clodagh (14 February 2017)

Lévrier;13486435 said:
			
		


			Thanks for all the really helpful feedback - Islay isn't on any medication as there really isn't anything specific to pinpoint (she isn't lame for example), but her vaccination is due this month so I will speak to my vet as well.  

I was thinking of having blood tests on her at the same time as her booster, but quite honestly even if she has got some deterioration in the capability of some of her organs I wouldn't want to do anything about it other than make sure she isn't in pain, she is too old for any interference.

WorkingGSD has hit the nail totally on the head for me - the oldies are so special, but they cause so much heart ache and worry!
		
Click to expand...

Sash (lurcher) was never really lame, but putting her on steroids made a huge difference, and you could see, looking back, that she had been in pain and I just thought she was slowing down. After ayear or so the steroids stopped working so well and she was just in yu move for aabout another year, I do rate it, you could tell if I ran out. A month ago she got worse and went on straightforward painkillers.


----------



## {97702} (14 February 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Sash (lurcher) was never really lame, but putting her on steroids made a huge difference, and you could see, looking back, that she had been in pain and I just thought she was slowing down. After ayear or so the steroids stopped working so well and she was just in yu move for aabout another year, I do rate it, you could tell if I ran out. A month ago she got worse and went on straightforward painkillers.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Clodagh that reinforces the conversation with my vet that I'll be having shortly - much appreciated


----------



## twiggy2 (14 February 2017)

I used to request a pain killer trial once a ear for my oldies, so I could see if painkillers improved their way of moving or activity levels, for my boys there came a time when they looked so much better for painkillers that they stayed on them.


----------



## Clodagh (14 February 2017)

twiggy2 said:



			I used to request a pain killer trial once a ear for my oldies, so I could see if painkillers improved their way of moving or activity levels, for my boys there came a time when they looked so much better for painkillers that they stayed on them.
		
Click to expand...

That is a good idea.


----------



## leo_04 (18 February 2017)

I started using it about 2 years ago for my 6yo CKCS as he started to develop a luxating patella. The results have been great, he's 8.5 now and is so much better on his joints. I do feed it religiously everyday though, my Mum feeds it to her dog when she remember and surprisingly the results aren't as good!


----------



## spacefaer (19 February 2017)

I've heard very good things about it - it was recommended to me by a vet nurse friend and I would have used it for Charlie cocker if he hadn't got ill


----------

